# A herbal remedy for ibs



## manojsheoran (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi friends

I have been suffering from IBS-D from last 20 years. now my age is 47. I have tried various remedies to treat my condition but all in vain. Recently I have tried a herbal medicine called "bael" capsules from Himalaya company. To my surprise it is working very well and my problem is 90 percent eradicate. My suggestion to my fellow sufferer is to try this medicine at least for two months to see the results. Let me know the effects.


----------



## rajiv_gupta (Jul 16, 2014)

Bael fruit ( wood apple ) is only available for three months in India. As long as i take the bael fruit my IBS D is totally in check.

i am not sure what to do for rest of the year when Bael is not available.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Manoj was saying that there are bael capsules so you don't have to limit yourself to only the fresh fruit. I looked and these capsules are available both in the US and India.

Manoj have you noticed if the effects wear off after taking the capsules for a while? have you been able to expand your diet while using these?


----------



## rajiv_gupta (Jul 16, 2014)

mellosphere said:


> Manoj was saying that there are bael capsules so you don't have to limit yourself to only the fresh fruit. I looked and these capsules are available both in the US and India.
> 
> Manoj have you noticed if the effects wear off after taking the capsules for a while? have you been able to expand your diet while using these?


while i take this fruit, i can literally consume any type of food including kidney beans, black grams which generally gives me nasty diarrhea


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

I used bale fruits before.During bale season l took it for two to three months.even I ate it raw by burning it.other times I took it by dissolving in water.
At that time diarrhea was controlled.after that diarrhea was as usual.but I haven't tried bale capsule yet. But tried other ayurvedic medicines as an ingredient of bale fruit ,they are not helping for me.Manoj your diarrhea diminished to 90% it many due to some dietary changes without your notice.I also took Nutri bale granules which helped sometimes for me.
Thanks.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Very interesting to the hear the reports about Bael fruit. Also I noticed it's very inexpensive!

I think I will give it a go.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

PD85 said:


> Very interesting to the hear the reports about Bael fruit. Also I noticed it's very inexpensive!
> 
> I think I will give it a go.


Will do the same.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Well after a little more research into buying this product I found out the capsules by the Himalaya company have been discontinued although I did find some available on ebay but they are all shipped from India. According to the ebay listing the capsules have 250mg of bael extract. I found organic bilva powder on amazon and ordered half a pound but might order some of the capsules too. I just know that sometimes it takes a while to get stuff from India over to the US so I went ahead and got the powder and will use some of my capsules here.

Manoj - how many capsules are you taking per day?


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Just received my bilva powder. Directions say to take 1/4 to 1/2 tsp 1-2 times per day. 1/4 tsp is about equal to 1 gram. From what i can tell, the capsules are 250mg so i think 1/4 tsp should be plenty high of a dose to start with. I will wait til tomorrow or the next day to start but will report back with results after the first few days. Let me know dosages if anyone else has tried the powder/capsules before. Thanks.


----------



## rajiv_gupta (Jul 16, 2014)

I am eagerly awaiting to know how Bilva powder has helped you to manage IBS D.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

So...does bilva/bael have a type of stimulant or something? I took 1 gram yesterday and i felt ok during the day, no cramps, but then in the evening I felt like I was on drugs or something. Couldn't concentrate, got shaky, and started to have bad stomach cramps again that continued until this morning. Only ate my normal foods all day.

I don't know if other people have this problem but to me it fel almost like when I take digestive enzymes. They help during the day and I feel more energized but at night my cramps and sleep are worse.

I think i will take today off and try a smaller amount tomorrow.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Just posting an update on Bilva/bael. I have not had success with this supplement. When i take it i feel very energetic and like stimulated. This is a nice feeling and puts me in a good mood overall for a day or two but leads to insomnia and eventually it does nothing for my diarrhea.

This is also the same reaction I have had to huang lian su which is a product available on amazon from China. It has goldthread which contains berberine so i am wondering if this is the same active ingredient in bilva. If you read reviews of berberine you will find it helps some people. I have found that my nervous system is too touchy however and any of these stimulant type drugs make me feel wired and my sleep problems worsen.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

mellosphere said:


> Just posting an update on Bilva/bael. I have not had success with this supplement. When i take it i feel very energetic and like stimulated. This is a nice feeling and puts me in a good mood overall for a day or two but leads to insomnia and eventually it does nothing for my diarrhea.
> 
> This is also the same reaction I have had to huang lian su which is a product available on amazon from China. It has goldthread which contains berberine so i am wondering if this is the same active ingredient in bilva. If you read reviews of berberine you will find it helps some people. I have found that my nervous system is too touchy however and any of these stimulant type drugs make me feel wired and my sleep problems worsen.


Very interesting report of the stimulation. You might be very right about the same active ingredient as berberine. A LOT of herbs have that ingredient naturally occurring in them. Thanks for being the test dummy!


----------

